# Stubby Tail



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Cupid officially has no tail! He broke off his last tail feather sometime today, I came in my room and got him out and then like 5 minutes later I was like " hey Coop( my nickname for him) wheres your tail?" ,found his last remaining feather on the cage bottom. It makes me laugh he looks so wierd without a tail

















But it didnt put a damper on his day....he was singing away happily
























Then I wanted to see if he'd preen Aero but he just stared at her like she was crazy....








































I love my stubby bum


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

Lol Bailey is two feathers behind coop


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Melgann said:


> Lol Bailey is two feathers behind coop


awww haha well lets hope she can manage to keep her two!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Awww he looks so silly


----------



## jasedee (Jul 3, 2011)

How come his tail feathers fell out? Is he going through a moult, or just been a little clumsy?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Poor cupid  adorable


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Are you going to let him learn to fly a bit after his wings grow out? I've found this is the best way to help them from breaking their feathers in the future. They seem to gain muscle and experience, and as long as you don't do a severe clip, he probably won't break them again.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

jasedee said:


> How come his tail feathers fell out? Is he going through a moult, or just been a little clumsy?


He is molting right now but he has broken all his tail feathers from being clumsy and jumping and falling alot.



lperry82 said:


> Poor cupid  adorable


Thanks!



Duckybird said:


> Are you going to let him learn to fly a bit after his wings grow out? I've found this is the best way to help them from breaking their feathers in the future. They seem to gain muscle and experience, and as long as you don't do a severe clip, he probably won't break them again.


Thanks for the advice  I am planning on leaving him flighted after he molts. Aero is fully flighted so Cupid will be too.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool! Good luck, though, boys sometimes get sassy when flighted lol.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

haha I would be worried, if he wasnt so sassy already!!!! Such a little bird with such a big attitude.


----------

